# evdev, hal, xorg usb multimedia keyboard

## lolipop

KDE. Иксы.

Как я понимаю, новые иксы работают теперь через hal, соотвественно..

Ситуация: ноутбук, конфигурация не особо важна. Купил я мультимедийную клавиатуру беспроводную, BTC 9116URF usb.

Клавиатура под иксами работает, всё хорошо. Кнопки мышки встроенной в клаву - тоже. НО. Джойстик, управляющий курсором - не работает.

При этом под виндой, без драйверов специальных, на этом же ноутбуке, работает. На соседнем доисторическом компе с гентой же, но сборки ноября 07 (кде 3.5.7) - тоже работает.

Так же судя по всему не работает блок мультимедийных кнопок, но как проверить грамотно - не знаю.

Переключение раскладок настраивал по этому хауту.

дмесг пишет следующее при подключении:

input: BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit   as /class/input/input10

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  ] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

input: BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit   as /class/input/input11

input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  ] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-1

lsusb:

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046e:5251 Behavior Tech. Computer Corp.

ls /dev/input

by-id  by-path  event0  event1  event2  event3  event4  event5  event6  event7  event8  event9  mice  mouse0  mouse1  mouse2

Помогите, страдаю  :Smile: 

----------

## burik666

посмотри 

/dev/input/event*

при нажатии кнопок там что-нибудь есть?

----------

## lolipop

не совсем понимаю, что именно смотреть  :Sad: 

т.е. мультимедийные кнопки меня сейчас не волнуют особо, главное чтобы сначала заработал курсор мышиный  :Smile: 

----------

## burik666

например 

cat /dev/input/mouse1 

и двигай мышку (джойстик)

если мусор появятся - значит устройство работает.

----------

## lolipop

мусор сыпется от /dev/input/mice и /dev/input/mouse0

это мой татчпад, который кстати тоже перестал работать  :Sad: 

в xorg.conf там стояло /dev/input/psaux, сейчас такого устройства нет, тачпад не работает :/

```
input # ls -lah

итого 0

drwxr-xr-x  4 root root    360 Апр  9 10:17 .

drwxr-xr-x 15 root root    15K Апр  9 10:17 ..

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    100 Апр  9 10:17 by-id

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    220 Апр  9 10:17 by-path

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 64 Апр  9 01:30 event0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 65 Апр  9 01:30 event1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 66 Апр  9 01:30 event2

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 67 Апр  9 01:30 event3

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 68 Апр  9 01:30 event4

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 69 Апр  9 01:30 event5

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 70 Апр  9 01:30 event6

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 71 Апр  9 10:13 event7

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 72 Апр  9 10:17 event8

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 73 Апр  9 10:17 event9

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 63 Апр  9 01:30 mice

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 32 Апр  9 01:30 mouse0

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 33 Апр  9 10:13 mouse1

crw-r-----  1 root root 13, 34 Апр  9 10:17 mouse2
```

----------

## burik666

в xorg.conf укажи

/dev/input/mice

----------

## lolipop

тачпад заработал когда откатился на старую версию xorg.conf.

Отключил и подключил клаву.

```
Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux usb 3-1: USB disconnect, address 2

Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input

Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial_if0

Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial_if1_logicaldev_input

Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial_if1

Apr  9 14:19:34 happytux ivman: Device removed: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux usb 3-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_46e_5251_noserial wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux input: BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit   as /class/input/input10

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_0

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux input: BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit   as /class/input/input11

Apr  9 14:19:48 happytux ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_0 wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Apr  9 14:19:49 happytux ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_logicaldev_input

Apr  9 14:19:49 happytux input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  ] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-2

Apr  9 14:19:49 happytux ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_logicaldev_input wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

Apr  9 14:19:49 happytux ivman: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_0_logicaldev_input

Apr  9 14:19:49 happytux ivman: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_ffffffff_ffffffff_noserial_0_logicaldev_input wasn't mounted, by us or by others...

```

cat /proc/bus/input/devices

```

# cat /proc/bus/input/devices

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (FF)"

P: Phys=LNXPWRBN/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input0

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event0

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0005 Version=0000

N: Name="Lid Switch"

P: Phys=PNP0C0D/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=event1

B: EV=21

B: SW=1

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0001 Version=0000

N: Name="Power Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0C/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input2

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event2

B: EV=3

B: KEY=10000000000000 0

I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0003 Version=0000

N: Name="Sleep Button (CM)"

P: Phys=PNP0C0E/button/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input3

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event3

B: EV=3

B: KEY=4000 0 0

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0001 Product=0001 Version=ab41

N: Name="AT Translated Set 2 keyboard"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio0/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input4

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event4

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=402000000 3803078f800d001 feffffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=7

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=25b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio4/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input5

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event5

B: EV=b

B: KEY=6420 70000 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

I: Bus=0010 Vendor=001f Product=0001 Version=0100

N: Name="PC Speaker"

P: Phys=isa0061/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input6

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event6

B: EV=40001

B: SND=6

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046d Product=c01e Version=0110

N: Name="Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse"

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.1-1/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input9

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse2 event9

B: EV=17

B: KEY=ff0000 0 0 0 0

B: REL=103

B: MSC=10

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046e Product=5251 Version=0100

N: Name="BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  "

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input0

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input10

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd event7

B: EV=120013

B: KEY=1000000000007 ff9f207ac14057ff febeffdfffefffff fffffffffffffffe

B: MSC=10

B: LED=1f

I: Bus=0003 Vendor=046e Product=5251 Version=0100

N: Name="BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit  "

P: Phys=usb-0000:00:1d.0-2/input1

S: Sysfs=/class/input/input11

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=kbd mouse1 event8

B: EV=1f

B: KEY=700070000 2000000 107ad800c401 1e000000000000 0

B: REL=3

B: ABS=103

B: MSC=10

```

----------

## lolipop

может быть надо как-то запустить мышиный драйвер без евдева?

мусор с mouse1 и event8 не сыпется.

----------

## lolipop

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us,ru"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: XkbLayout: "us,ru"

(**) Option "XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: XkbVariant: ",winkeys"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: XkbOptions: "grp:ctrl_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: always reports core events

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Found 3 absolute axes.

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Configuring as pointer.

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Found 2 relative axes.

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Configuring as pointer.

(EE) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Unable to parse 'RelAxis 0' as a map specifier.

(EE) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Unable to parse 'RelAxis 1' as a map specifier.

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Configuring 3 absolute axes.

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Checking button DIGI_STYLUS (74)

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Checking bit 330

(EE) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: AbsoluteTouch: 'DIGI_Touch' does not exist.

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Found 6 mouse buttons

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Configured 36 mouse buttons.

(**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

(**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit" (type: KEYBOARD)

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: 3 valuators.

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Configuring in Absolute mode.

(**) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Registering 36 buttons.

evdev: leds are 0x0 for device 6

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: Init

(II) BTC USB Multimedia Cordless Kit: On

```

----------

